# usda permit



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Yayyy I had my USDA inspection room and passed with flying colors. Awsome I am USDA licensed. Lol sweet lol


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you im so pumped


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats. Very exciting indeed


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats!  Was it very hard to do? I would apply but i'm just fine with my small herd, no way I could care for many more hogs plus all the hoglets.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Ill tell ya it was so easy I mean I keep everything super clean so it was a breeze. They are supper nice and easy to deal with. How many do you have Larry. Its a ten dollar app fee then a fee for amount you sell each year so like 60 bucks for me. Once I mail the 60prairie they give me my number lol


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I have 6 at the moment and that's all I can handle, if I had more free time to care for them I mite would get a lic.  Sounds easy enough, thanks for sharing your exp.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Congratulations!!! That's exciting news.


----------

